# Software to browse the structure of a website ?



## VexByte (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there any Software to browse the directory structure of a website ? 

I'm not asking for any FTP explorers, but software to browse/view the directory structure of HTTP sites like we use Windows Explorer.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Mar 24, 2007)

donno abt software but you need to use unix for that. it will be more or less hacking if you are able to view files on the server.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 24, 2007)

Are you talking about  a backdoor trojan?? c99shell.php... google...


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 24, 2007)

Better download the whole website. So, you can get the actual directory structure..


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know what u are talking bout . But I think this is it. Use Opera Browser and OPen the Web page whose structure you want to view, Now right click on the page and select "Source".


----------



## sumeetindia (Mar 24, 2007)

U can use WEBEXTRACTOR to download the whole website in your H.D.

You are asking for what FTP explorers can do!! BUT U have mentioned not to use them. !!!!


----------



## VexByte (Mar 27, 2007)

*What I'm asking is for softwares which we can use to browse through the directory structure of HTTP sites like we use Windows Explorer.*

For example, if there is an images or downloads directory, the software should provide the provision to list all the files inside that directory. I don't have any intention to modify/hack the files. *Just need a softie to view all the files inside a directory or atleast copy the link location.*

I have tried to browse the directory structure of some HTTP sites using some FTP softies. But it doesn't work !!!


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Mar 27, 2007)

you just cant access the ftp drive without any password. 
yourself imagine if anyone can see the info stored on ftp then what about login passwords and things like that. 
to get to see ftp structure without password is called hacking.


----------



## mahendraraut (Mar 31, 2007)

yes u can use site downloader like 'winhttrack'
 so it will give u the virtual directory, by which u can surf that site offline.

and yes if u r thinking to view directory structure as we see in windows then as per knowledge u have to use ftp to that site..

and yes if u r thinking to view directory structure as we see in windows then as per knowledge u have to use ftp to that site..


----------



## VexByte (May 24, 2007)

_Finally found out the right software that suits my needs !!!_

The Site explorer of *www.freedownloadmanager.org/ works fine.


----------

